# o2 senser problems/jpipe



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

hey i have a problem... my stock o2 senser won't fit into my bb jpipe. the o2 senser it too small.... someone told me a 300zx one would work. i ordered one and i got it tonight and that didn't work either. does anyone know what to do?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> hey i have a problem... my stock o2 senser won't fit into my bb jpipe. the o2 senser it too small.... someone told me a 300zx one would work. i ordered one and i got it tonight and that didn't work either. does anyone know what to do?


Are you using a DET J-Pipe?


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

200sx_guy said:


> hey i have a problem... my stock o2 senser won't fit into my bb jpipe. the o2 senser it too small.... someone told me a 300zx one would work. i ordered one and i got it tonight and that didn't work either. does anyone know what to do?


yes its from the blue bird set up


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i am having the same problem


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

found the answer for anyone else out there wondering the same thing. you need to take the o2 sensor exhaust nut out of your stock exhaust manifold or buy a new one.


----------

